# plunge base for M12VC



## bhendry (Apr 30, 2008)

_*I recently purchased a 3rd router - an M 12VC from a local fellow on CraigsList. Anyone have any suggestions as to where I might find a plunge base for it??*

*Thanks!*_


----------



## jonweis (Feb 14, 2010)

*Might try here*

Bob....

Not sure but this outfit may be able to help you out. Give em' an email and ask if they might have what you need. No guarantee but sure worth a try!

Jon


----------



## jonweis (Feb 14, 2010)

Tried this earlier but try / and drop them an email and see if they can't help you out! Worth a try....
Jon


----------



## jonweis (Feb 14, 2010)

*Forgot to mention*



bhendry said:


> _*I recently purchased a 3rd router - an M 12VC from a local fellow on CraigsList. Anyone have any suggestions as to where I might find a plunge base for it??*
> 
> *Thanks!*_


In my other post reply I forgot to mention that I purchased the combo including the plunge base from these folks and I'm pretty sure they can fix you up with what your looking for. Sorry about the "funky" url but I didn't have enough posts to just cut and paste but I'm sure you'll figure it out ok.

Jon


----------



## jonweis (Feb 14, 2010)

*3rd times a charm?*

One more try! their name is reconditiond sales (one word) and then the dot com extension. They are Hitachi mainly both new and reconditions. Hope this one workd....
Jon


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jonweis said:


> One more try! their name is reconditiond sales (one word) and then the dot com extension. They are Hitachi mainly both new and reconditions. Hope this one workd....
> Jon


Hi Guys
I thought this might be the place you were looking for, just wasn't sure:
Reconditioned Sales, Inc.

I bought stuff from them before but never parts. I think they may be just a reseller of reconditioned stuff such as CPO. Would hurt to try though.


----------



## bhendry (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, but no, they just referred me back to Hitachi Power Tools.

Cheers!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bhendry said:


> Thanks for the tip, but no, they just referred me back to Hitachi Power Tools.
> 
> Cheers!


HI Bob - The Hitachi part number for the plunge base is 323-349. I've had some luck getting parts for mine through Fastenal. I suspect through them the plunge base will likely cost as much or more than you paid for the router.:fie:
Good luck..


----------



## jonweis (Feb 14, 2010)

*Got that right!*



jschaben said:


> HI Bob - The Hitachi part number for the plunge base is 323-349. I've had some luck getting parts for mine through Fastenal. I suspect through them the plunge base will likely cost as much or more than you paid for the router.:fie:
> Good luck..


Yup, your probably right! I also bought that combo for my son last year from Amazon when they had a 3 day deal for only $99 for both bases, case, extra bits all brand new!

Jon


----------



## kryptix (Oct 8, 2014)

Does anyone actually have the plunge base for this router for sale? I just checked it up and the base costs more than the combo for both bases... I got it as part of a package deal but only with the fixed base so now I'm either waiting for the combo pack to go on sale so that I can lock the fixed base in a table or I'm going to pick up probably the Bosch combo kit when it goes on sale...


----------

